# Slug Gun



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

I usually only bow hunt, however, I have an invitation to hunt in a slug zone I cant pass up. I have an 870(12ga) slug gun but i was thinking of getting a 20 ga. barrel for an Encore. Any opinions on the performance differences. All shots will be under 100yds. and more than likely inside of 30.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

why spend the money you have a perfect slug gun. plus a second shot. Is your 870 a smooth bore or rifled barrel? if smooth use the cheap slugs, if riffled use Sabot slugs. I recommend Hornady SST Sabot. I have always had good luck with Remington Sluggers for a smooth bore.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

100 yards is really pushing it if your shooting a smooth bore. but a 12 guage 870 is perfect.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

You can probably get an H&R 20g for less than the price of the Encore's 20g barrel.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

your 870 slug gun will do just fine. I'd just use that instead of spending the money on another barrel


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

my 870 smoothy shoots pretty well with the truball slugs about 2-3 in at 50 yrds


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank-you for the replies. The 870 has a rifled barrel- I just enjoy shooting and carrying the encore and thought I might give a 20 ga. a try. Looks like I'll hold tight and get a new climber. a


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

good choice, and like I said above, try the Hornady SST slugs


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

you cant go wrong with an 870, if mine had a notch for everything it has killed id have a messed up stock


----------

